# Florida HOPRA Season Finale - 5/14/11



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 4 - Melbourne, FL

HOSTED BY
The Raceway.biz: Bill Pinch

WHEN:
Saturday May 14, 2011

WHERE:
The Raceway.biz
1220 Sarno Road (New Location)
Melbourne, FL 32935
[email protected]
321-600-4951 Store

TRACK:
4 Lane Wizz Track Bonzai

CLASSES:
Amateur SS
Pro SS
Amateur Mod
Pro Compression Molded

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 9:00 - 11:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 11:00 - 12:00
Super Stock Race 1:00 - 3:00
Modified / Compression Molded Race 3:00 -5:00
Season Awards Presentation 5:00 -5:30

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Walthers / Life-Like, Landshark, Parma PSE, Bodies by Bruce, and Host Bodies.

Season trophies and prizes will be presented at this race.


----------

